# Don't be this guy



## dr k (May 27, 2022)

Kevin Bludso Chef and author cross contaminating raw pork with potato salad on the Today Show this morning that no one caught, not even multi book food author Al Roker or Dillon Dryer that has food segments on the show with her son Cooking with Cal. Zero awareness. I wonder which hosts ate the potato salad? Such a basic mistake. What's the point in wearing gloves if you don't change them. So much for serving as a good example. 

Pitmaster Kevin Bludso grills up chicken, ribs, brisket and potato salad via TODAYshow - https://www.today.com/food/pitmaster-kevin-bludso-grills-chicken-ribs-brisket-potato-salad-t255842


----------



## justplainbob (May 27, 2022)

just a silly tv show 
sure no one  was going to eat it 

my first food poisoning was from potato salad 
thanks grandma


----------



## chopsaw (May 27, 2022)

dr k said:


> Such a basic mistake


I don't know . Didn't seem to think twice about it . Habits are formed by repetition . That might be his norm . Most trained food pro's would have switched the gloves without even thinking about it . 
I notice that stuff , and it drives me nuts . 
Slopped up the outside of the mustard bottle too . 
Worst of all ? Savannah Guthrie eating with her mouth open . 
Come on girl ,,, geez .


----------



## dr k (May 27, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I don't know . Didn't seem to think twice about it . Habits are formed by repetition . That might be his norm . Most trained food pro's would have switched the gloves without even thinking about it .
> I notice that stuff , and it drives me nuts .
> Slopped up the outside of the mustard bottle too .
> Worst of all ? Savannah Guthrie eating with her mouth open .
> Come on girl ,,, geez .


Most of the food segments have the entire cast taking a bite of something and putting the rest right back ontop of the untouched food because of no plates or even a napkin. They don't own what they take like a grade schooler. Al Roker always has crap falling out of his mouth and the segments turn into a mess because Dillon and Al are the only two that have a clue on food. Every single other cast member is lost and try to help and mess it up dumping stuff in because they can't follow basic directions and ruin the recipe because the guest chef hasn't had a chance to say, "don't add all of it." Screwball show with everyone over talking each other like grade schoolers. Yeah, might be easier to just pitch that poor slopped up mustard bottle.


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 27, 2022)

Dang, I missed it! Was too busy watching Leave It To Beaver!  

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (May 27, 2022)

dr k said:


> Yeah, might be easier to just pitch that poor slopped up mustard bottle.


It's a great topic . If I'm cooking for myself , and use a spoon to taste something , I either wash the spoon or get a new one if I take another taste . 



Brokenhandle said:


> busy watching Leave It To Beaver!


Did he dry the spoons with his armpit ?


----------

